# Looking for Automotive Spray Painters Avaliability



## ASkuse1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am looking for some advice as to whether my trade would allow myself and my family to emmigrate to Vancouver, Canada.

I have an NVQ Level 3 in Vehicle body refinishing and 13 years experience. My 13 years experince includes spraying motor bikes, speed boats, caravans, cars and various other equipment.

Would appreciate any advice to do with emmigrating and the automotive trade.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your occupation is not on THE LIST so you will require pre-arranged employment before being allowed to immigrate here.


----------

